# Weekly competition 2012-32



## Mike Hughey (Aug 7, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' R2 F U' R2 F R2 U'
*2. *R2 F U2 R' F' U' R2 U'
*3. *U2 R F R2 U' F2 U' R U
*4. *F2 U F U' F R2 U F' U'
*5. *U2 F2 U' R' U R' F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' D2 L' F2 D2 B2 R U2 R F D' B L B2 D L' U' L2
*2. *B2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 L R B L' R' F' U2 L U L2 D R
*3. *R2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U L B2 D' L2 B' D U R' U2 B'
*4. *B2 L U2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R' D2 U B F' R' U L2 R2 U F2 D'
*5. *B2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R U2 L' D F' L U' L' D L' F U

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw Uw' Rw2 B' L2 B Fw' D R' U' F' Rw' D2 R' Uw2 F D' Uw F' L2 Fw2 Uw' F2 L2 R D2 B2 L' B2 Uw2 F' L B2 L2 B' D' B2 Fw' R Fw2
*2. *L2 R D2 R2 U' R Fw2 Uw2 L2 D Fw2 F2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 Uw' F' U B Rw Fw2 D' B Fw' Rw F U B' F2 Uw' F' Rw' B' Rw2 B L U Fw' Rw2 R
*3. *F L' R2 B2 Fw2 Uw' U2 B' F' L2 U B' Fw2 D' U2 B2 L2 Rw2 R2 B2 Fw' F R' D L Uw B' F2 D' Uw' B2 Fw2 F2 L2 D' L' Fw Uw Fw Rw2
*4. *Fw2 F2 Uw2 U F L2 Rw' Uw' U2 L2 B' D' R2 U L' B D Rw2 Fw' Uw2 B R' B2 L' Rw2 R2 U Rw' D2 L2 D U Rw2 U' F2 L2 F2 Uw Rw F'
*5. *Fw' F2 Rw2 Fw2 L B Fw2 F D' L2 R2 B Fw2 F' Rw' F2 L D' Rw2 B2 Fw2 D U B R' D R D2 Rw Fw F2 Rw R2 D2 Uw U R2 F2 U' B'

*5x5x5*
*1. *L' Uw U2 F2 Lw' Uw' U' Fw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw2 D Uw U L' Bw D Dw U' R' Dw2 Bw Rw2 Fw' Rw Bw' L2 Uw B2 Fw F' Lw' R Dw Fw Dw Fw R' Bw L' Rw Bw' Rw Dw' Lw2 Uw L' Bw' Lw2 D2 Lw2 Fw D Dw' R B R' Dw2 L2 D
*2. *Rw' U' Lw' B Bw D' Dw' Uw' Rw' B' Bw2 D Dw R2 Fw F' L F R2 B' U' Lw U' L' Lw R2 Uw F' Lw' U2 L R Dw' Uw2 Bw2 D Dw2 Uw' R D L' Lw Rw' Bw' U2 Rw2 Uw B Bw2 R' Uw' F L Lw' U' B' R2 B2 Bw2 F
*3. *B2 Rw' Fw D2 Uw' B' D' Lw Rw R' Uw' R F' U' Fw2 L2 Bw2 F U' L Lw2 Bw' Fw' L R' Bw2 Dw2 U R' B2 Fw F2 Dw2 B' L2 R B Uw Bw Lw2 D2 U2 B2 Uw Bw' Fw D L Bw2 Dw' R2 Uw2 B' Lw2 Uw2 B2 F' Rw D2 F
*4. *Bw Dw2 R2 D2 Dw F' Lw F Rw U2 L2 Dw L' Lw' Rw B2 Bw2 F2 Rw' R Uw2 L B R2 D2 B Fw' L F2 U' B' F2 U Bw Rw Uw2 Lw2 Rw Uw' L2 Fw' L Lw' R' B' Rw' Bw2 Dw' Uw2 B' Uw' B2 L' Lw' B2 D' Dw' Fw F' Uw2
*5. *F' Rw' B' Fw' F L' Uw2 Bw2 F Uw2 U2 Rw2 B' Dw' Uw F L2 Rw Fw2 Dw2 U' L2 Dw2 R Bw Fw F' Dw2 L' Lw' Fw' R B Fw Dw' Uw Lw2 Fw2 F2 R Dw2 F2 Dw' R Bw L' Bw' Fw R' B L B' Bw D' B2 L2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' F

*6x6x6*
*1. *B2 2F F' R' 3U2 L B 2D 3R 2R' D' U' F2 2D' B D' 2U2 3R D2 R' 2U2 3F2 R2 3U 2U' F U 2B2 2R2 F U 2B' L2 3R R2 2D2 3U2 3F' F' 2R' B R2 2D U2 2R' B 2B F2 2D2 R2 2B' 2L' 2U 2R' R2 U' 2B' 2F' 3R2 2R' 2B F R 3U2 2U' 2B2 3F 2F F2 2R
*2. *2B 2R' R' U R2 3U' B R2 D2 3U 2L' R' F' R 2D' 2U 3R2 2R F 3U 2U2 B' L2 2R 2F R B2 D2 L2 2L' R F2 2D' 2B 3U2 2L2 3R B 2B2 3F' 2F' 2L' F2 2R2 R 3U2 B' 3U' F2 2U L2 3R2 2U2 3F' 3R' 3U 2F' 2D 2F2 L2 2L2 2U2 3F 2F2 L 2L2 3R 3F' F U2
*3. *2D 3U' 2R' 2D' 2U2 2R B2 3F 2U' U 3F 2U' B2 2B2 3F2 F 2D 3R2 D 3R' D2 2F U2 3F' 3U R2 F 2L 2R2 2B' U2 3R R' D2 2D' B2 2B' 2L2 R B2 L2 B L' 2L' 3R R 2D 2F' 2L' 2F 3R 3F2 2L2 3U2 2B2 2D2 3R2 F' R 3F' L2 2L2 3R 2F D2 U2 3R' 2D2 2L' 2F
*4. *3F 2L2 F' U' 2B F' 2D2 2R U' L2 D2 2F F 2L2 D2 F' 2R R' 2U 2B' 2L' B' 3F2 U' 2F2 D2 2U' B2 3F2 F2 2D' 3F2 3U2 3F D' 2D' U' R 2U2 2B2 F2 3U2 3F2 2F' D U2 B2 2L2 3R' 2R R2 2B' D 2L2 2D 2F L2 D 2R 3F2 3U U' L D R F2 2L U 3F2 F
*5. *U' 2R2 D2 R' B2 3F' F L' U2 L2 D 2F' U 2L' 3F2 2F' L2 2L2 D 2D' U2 F' 2R2 R 2B' 3R R B' 2F 2D 2L 2B' L' F 2R' 2F2 3R 3U' 2U L2 2F2 2D 2L2 3R' R' 2B 2F2 3U 2B' 3R 2R' D2 L2 3R R2 2F2 D2 2L2 2F2 F' L D 3U2 2U U' L R' 3F 3U2 U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *L 2B 3U R2 2U L 3B D 2D2 3U2 2U 3F F L' 2L' 3F 2F' L2 B' 3F2 D 2D' 3D U' 2R' 2U' B 3B2 2F2 R2 2B2 3R B2 2R' 3B' R' 2D 3U' U2 3F' 2F2 3R 2U' 2R' R2 D' 2B2 3B' 2D L 2B' 3D 3R 3D' L' R 2U2 3R 3D' 3U' 2U2 2B2 3U F D 3B 3R' 3D R' 2D' B F' 3R B 3F 2F F D' 2U U' 3R2 2B2 D U2 2L2 2U2 2B' 2R2 B 3F F2 3U 2R F' 3D 3U2 2U 2L2 3U' U2
*2. *2U2 B 2D 2L' U' 3R D2 3B2 2F2 F2 2U2 B' D2 U 3F' 2F 3U' B F 3U2 U' R2 B 3L2 2B 3F D' 2F' 3D2 3L D 3U' 2U2 3L 2B 3B 3L' 2R F' 2D2 L' F' 2D2 U' 2B R' 3F 2U 2F 2D2 3R2 D 3D 3U 2L 3U2 F 2L 2B2 3U2 3F2 3L' 2B2 3R' 2D' B' 2B 3F 2F2 U2 B' L B 3L 3F' 3L F U' 3B 3D2 2B F2 3R2 3D' 3F' 3U B R 3F 3D 3R2 2B2 2L 2F' D 2D' 2U2 U' L 3D
*3. *3B' 3L B 2D' 2B 3B' 3L 2B 3U' 2R B2 2B' 3U2 F' 3R2 3F 2L2 3D' 3L F2 D2 L2 2B' 3D' L' 2U 3B 2L' 2F2 2L 2R F 3R2 F2 3L U 2R' 3U U 2L' B' 2U2 B' 2B' 3B2 F2 3L 2U' 2F2 3L' 3D2 3R' 2B' 3F' 2F F' 2D R2 F2 2R' B' 2D' 2R' 2D 2U' L 2R 2F U2 L2 2L' 3U2 2U2 3R2 2F' L' U2 2B 3U 2U' R D 3B2 3U' 2L2 2U 2R' B' D 3R2 2D 3D 2U2 B' 2F2 2U 3R2 2B2 3U2 L2
*4. *U R2 2U2 3L 2B' 2U L 2R' B 2U' U' 3L' 3D' B2 2D2 B 3L 3F2 3D2 3B' 2F' 2R' R D2 3B' 3L2 2R R2 B' D' 3D' U 3F2 D2 2R' 3D' R2 3D2 U' 2B' 3B' 3D2 3B' 2F2 L' D2 3D' L' 3R 2U2 U 3R 2F 2D' 2B' 3B2 3F2 2F' 3L' D2 3L2 U 3B' 3U 3B' 2L 2D 2R' 2D 2U2 2R' D2 U' 2F2 3U' B 3F F2 D L D2 2L 3F U' 3B' 2F' 2U' 2R' R 3F' 2R' 2D' 3U2 U' 3L2 B' D2 B 2F 2L2
*5. *D 2F 2L' 3L2 D' L2 3F' 2U 2L 2D L2 2U B2 D 2U2 F2 3U2 3B2 3U 3L' 3R B2 2D2 2U2 U 2L' 3L' U B' 3R2 2U 2L U' F2 D2 2D' 3D' 2F2 2D 3U' 2U2 2B2 3B2 3L' F2 D 3F2 2L 3B' 2F' U2 B' 2B' 2F2 2D' 3D' F' 2L 3L 3R' 2B2 3R 3U2 3R' R 3F 2R2 3D 2L 3L' 2R 2D2 3U2 2B 2L2 3U2 F D' 3R2 U 3F' 2D2 B' 3F' F' 3D F D' 2B 3F F2 2U2 3R B' 3U 2B2 D B 2B' 2F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R U R' U F2 U F2 R'
*2. *R2 U R2 F' U' R' F R U2
*3. *R U F' R2 F U2 F U' F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D L2 U' B2 U R2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 B F L' B' U F
*2. *F2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U B' L R F' D R U2 L2 F2
*3. *F' R2 F D2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 F' L2 U L' F' U B2 L R' F2 R' D2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R D U B' U' R2 Uw Fw2 L Rw' R D Uw U2 L2 B2 D2 R Fw2 L' Rw' D' U2 B D' L R D' L' F' D Rw' F Uw' Fw' Rw' B2 Fw2 Rw2 U2
*2. *D Uw2 B F' Uw Rw' Fw D2 R' B2 R2 U' B Fw Uw U2 F2 D' U2 B2 U B Fw U2 Fw2 U' L2 Rw2 R' Fw' D2 B' Rw' U' Rw F2 L' Rw' B2 R
*3. *U R2 U' Rw' Fw Rw D F' L B' Fw2 D' B U2 R B2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 F' Uw2 L U Fw R2 Fw' Rw D' R U' R2 Uw2 U' L' U' L2 B L2 Fw Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 Uw2 Lw' R Bw' Fw' L' Uw2 B Uw' U Lw2 Bw Fw F R2 Fw2 Uw Bw2 D' L2 Dw2 B2 F U F Uw' Rw2 Dw2 B2 Fw Lw2 Dw' R U' B' Bw2 F Uw2 R Dw B L Lw D F Dw B2 Fw2 U2 Lw2 R B Fw' Dw L' Rw2 Uw U2 R2
*2. *Lw Fw F2 Uw' L Dw' Bw Uw2 Fw Dw2 B Fw Dw2 Lw' Rw' R' U L B' Fw' Lw' U' B2 F' L Lw D' U B' Rw' Fw' Uw' Lw2 B F D2 Uw' Rw2 Dw Fw L B' Dw2 Lw2 Bw L Lw Dw' B Fw Lw2 Fw' F L2 U' L' Fw2 Lw U2 L2
*3. *Dw Lw Rw' Uw' B' R2 Dw' B' Lw2 Dw2 U B Lw' B2 F D' Uw Lw' Dw2 Uw2 U R2 Dw' U2 B U L Bw R' Fw F2 R' F2 Dw' Rw2 U2 F2 Dw2 L2 Lw Bw' U' L Dw' R Dw Bw2 L2 F2 Rw Fw' Uw2 L' D2 R' U' L2 Rw' U2 B2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D 2B F' D2 2L' B L 2L' 3R 2R 2B' 2R2 3U' 2L R2 2B' L 2F2 2U 3F2 F' 2U2 U2 R2 3F' F 3R2 B L 2L 2R' 2U2 F 3R D B' L' 2D 2U' 3R2 B2 2F R2 2B2 2F U B' 3F' 3U' U L 2D' 3U' R2 D2 2U R B 2B 3U2 B2 3R2 2D' 3U' U2 R 2B2 2F 3R' R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3B2 2L' F 3D2 L2 B' F' D' 2D 3D' 2U B' 2F' L R2 3F2 D' 2D2 2R 2B' U 2L2 2B 2R2 D' L' 2L' 2R' 2F' 3R2 2U' 3F 2L' 2R' 3B2 L2 2R 3D 2L2 3L2 2D 3D2 U2 2R' 2F' 2D F2 D' 3D' 3U 2B2 3D2 L' 2F2 2D' F2 U' R' F L 2U' U2 3F D' 3L F' 3U2 U' 2B' 2D 2U' R' 3F 2U2 2R R U' L' 2F2 D' 3D2 3U' 3F2 U 2B2 2L 3F2 2D2 2L 2R' 3U2 U 2B2 2L2 3B 3F' F2 2D' U2 2R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D' F2 D' R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 L2 F R' B2 U' F' R B D2 L2 D2
*2. *L2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 L' B2 D2 U2 B' L D U' F' U
*3. *L F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 R' D2 L U B F R D' B' U' L2 R
*4. *D F2 D' B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D' U R D' L F' L B' L2 U' F2 R
*5. *U R2 D' F R B2 D L B L U2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U F2
*6. *D L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U B D' F' U L B R' D2 L R
*7. *L2 R2 B' D2 F U2 B' D2 F' L2 F L R U' L' D' L' R' B2 R D'
*8. *F2 D2 F R2 B U2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' L' D' L2 R F U B' L F2 D2
*9. *F' D' F' R L U R L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L F2 D2 R F2 R2 U2 R
*10. *U' F2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' U' F' U L' B' F L R'
*11. *D' L2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 F D' U B' D' B D2 L D' B2
*12. *F2 R' U' L2 B D2 F2 B2 L' D R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 D2 F2
*13. *U' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 L' R' F2 U' R B L B D2
*14. *U F2 D B2 U B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F' L U2 F R U B' U' L2 U
*15. *D2 U B2 R2 U L2 U L2 U' R2 U F R' D2 R B' F' D B D R
*16. *L' B2 R' U B' U R2 F2 U' L' U2 D2 L U2 B2 R' F2 U2 L U2
*17. *R2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D' U2 F U' F2 L D2 B' U' F2 L R' B
*18. *B2 R2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F R B F' L' R U F2 L D'
*19. *U R2 D B2 U L2 D2 B2 D2 U' L U' B' F U' L' D2 L D' R2
*20. *R F' U2 L' F B L2 U R' B2 U2 R2 F D2 B D2 F L2 B' L2
*21. *F' D2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 R D2 U R2 B2 L R' B R2 D'
*22. *B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' R2 B' U' R' U' L2 F2 R'
*23. *R2 B2 D' F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' U L F R' F2 R' U' B U
*24. *R' L2 D2 F' L' B' R U' F' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R U2 D2 B2 L2
*25. *F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 F' L2 R U2 L' U' B2 F R2 D
*26. *D' R2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U' L' B2 D B' D R' D L' B R
*27. *U2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 D' F' R2 F' U B' D R D2 R2
*28. *L2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' L' B2 D' L' R B' L U2 B F
*29. *D F2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F' U B2 D' R B' R2 B2 D
*30. *B L B2 D B D F' D L2 U2 B2 D2 L F2 D2 L' F2 R F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 D F2 L2 D L2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 F U2 F R' U2 L' B' R2 D L2
*2. *L B2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L' D2 R2 F2 U F R U F D' L F' U2
*3. *B L D L2 U R L U' F R B R2 U2 L2 D2 B U2 B' L2 B2 D2
*4. *B' L2 U2 L2 B L2 B' U2 F D2 F2 L R B R' D' U L' D L D'
*5. *F' L' B' D2 L2 B D F D L2 F R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D F2 L U2 B D B U' R' B2 L D2 F'
*2. *B' R L' D' F D B2 U' F' B2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2
*3. *R2 F' B2 D' L' B2 R F' R U L2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2
*4. *D2 R' B2 L U2 L F2 R2 D2 U2 L' U' B' L D R' F L' U' R' B'
*5. *D2 L R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R F2 R F L U L F R' D' F R B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 L U' R B2 L' B' U F L2 B2
*2. *F' R2 B' U2 F R2 D2 U2 B2 R' U B' R' D' F2 R' U' L' U
*3. *U2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' B D F R' F R' U2 R' B2
*4. *L D' R U' B' L U2 F' U' R' D2 R2 F2 R U2 L F2 R' D2 R
*5. *L' D R2 U2 B D L F D F U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F' D2 R' U D' F' R2 L' B' R2 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 U B2 D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' F R2 F' U2 R' F' U2
*3. *F2 D R2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B' U' L' F2 U L' R D' R' U2
*4. *Rw' U' B' D' Fw' D' L' Rw' R2 U L2 Rw' Uw Fw D' Uw' F' D2 U2 L Uw2 Rw D L Uw U' Fw2 L D' B2 F2 L2 R' D' Fw R D' B' L2 R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 U' F R' U F' R F'
*3. *B2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B' R D' U' L2 F' L' R2 B L2
*4. *Rw' Fw L B Fw2 D' Uw' Fw Rw R2 Fw R' B' Uw L Fw Rw F' L2 Rw Uw U' R' Fw Rw2 D B2 Rw2 B' D' B' U Rw2 R D2 B2 Uw2 U2 L2 Uw2
*5. *F' Dw U2 Fw' Dw L' Fw U2 R U' L Rw2 R' Bw' Dw2 Lw2 D Uw' Fw' D Rw F' Rw Dw2 U' Fw Uw' Fw' Lw2 Rw2 Fw' D2 U2 B' Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw Dw2 Rw Dw' B F2 Uw' U2 Bw2 Lw B' Rw' Fw' R2 B2 Lw F Lw2 Rw U L2 Lw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-5 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=1,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-2 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=-2,d=-4 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=0 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=2 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=-5,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=5 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=-5 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=1,d=4 / UdUd u=1,d=1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-5 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=-4 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=4,d=5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=4 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L' R L R U' L' B r' b' u
*2. *U' R U' L U' B U' R b' u
*3. *B U B' L' U L' R' L B' l' b u'
*4. *L U' B' L B U' L l' r b
*5. *U R B' R L' R' L B' l r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (3, -3) / (-1, 6) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -2) /
*3. *(1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, 1) / (-3, -2)
*4. *(-3, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, 4)
*5. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 4) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (6, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 2) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *D U' R' D' L' U R L' R'
*2. *R' D L D U R' D U
*3. *L' D' U' R U' R' U' D'
*4. *R' U R L D L U' D
*5. *U D R' D R' L' R L U'


----------



## Selkie (Aug 8, 2012)

*2x2:* 9.28, 6.64, 8.61, 8.36, 6.47 = *7.87*
*3x3:* 16.32, 17.30, 19.68, 15.56, 20.03 = *17.77*
*4x4:* 1:14.55, 1:08.24, 1:23.63, 1:15.68, 1:22.79 = *1:17.67*
*5x5:* 2:40.12, 2:35.73, 2:39.82, 2:42.46, 2:45.36 = *2:40.80*
*6x6:* 4:52.40, 4:39.29, 4:50.62, 5:27.99, 5:02.03 = *4:55.02*
*7x7:* 7:22.31, 8:25.13, 7:20.66, 7:34.71, 7:44.77 = *7:33.93*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *1:41.56*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *4:34.68*
*Square-1:* 54.61, 48.80, 1:11.02, 43.07, 50.21 = *51.21*
*Clock:* 15.90, 22.26, 15.98, 19.40, 18.38 = *17.92*
*Magic:* 1.91, 2.00, 2.16, 1.96, 2.44 = *2.04*
*Master Magic:* 4.97, 4.33, 4.47, 5.63, 5.83 = *5.02*
*Megaminx:* 4:32.79, 4:45.65, 4:28.15, 4:07.35, 4:45.52 = *4:35.49*
*Pyraminx:* 25.75, 27.37, 22.44, 25.60, 23.29 = *24.88*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 36.34, 42.06, 44.29, 40.37, 41.17 = *41.20*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 50
_Comment:_ _Comment within the spoiler!_


Spoiler



Disappointing, even given it is a relatively new event for me. Must learn some comms as 24 of the moves were LL. Would be very interested in a better solution after my F2L. The 7 move xcross however was quite pleasing.
UBRU' 2x2x1
D'B2 2x2x2
U2 XCross
R'FRF2UFU' 2nd Pair
F2U'F'U 3rd Pair
F'DFD'F2DF'D' 4th Pair
L'F'LF'L'FLFLD'L'D OLL
RF'RFRFRF'R'F'R2F PLL


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 8, 2012)

*2x2x2*: (8.32), 7.20, 6.30, (5.80), 7.15 = *6.88*
*3x3x3*: (19.10), (23.08), 22.97, 22.08, 20.71 = *21.92*
*4x4x4*: 1:43.10, 1:33.59, (1:56.64), (1:13.70), 1:43.86 = *1:40.18*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 54.85, 1:05.10, (1:13.78), 1:03.53, (50.53) = *1:01.04*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *1:50.94*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *4:54.74*
*Master Magic*: 10.95, (8.53), (11.66), 11.58, 9.59 = *10.71*
*Pyraminx*: (20.04), 17.92, 18.80, 14.04, (10.88) = *16.92*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *60*


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 8, 2012)

*3x3: * *18.86* 19.26, 17.99, 21.28, 19.33, 17.58
*4x4: 1:54.29* 1:46.41, 2:02.23, 1:45.09, 1:56.43, 2:00.03
*5x5: 2:55.96* 2:59.27, 3:07.02, 2:52.64, 2:50.60
*OH 3x3: 47.06* 46.19, 40.43, 46.77, 48.23, 59.95

Everything was good but 3x3 OH.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 10, 2012)

3x3: 11.74, 11.25, 10.09, 12.52, 24.56 = 11.84
How the hell am I better in a real comp?
2x2: 3.02, 3.32, 3.93, 4.22, 3.65= 3.63
4x4:1:04.91, 1:04.63, 57.12, 1:00.08, 1:04.79 = 1:03.17
5x5:1:59.77, (1:59.59), (2:20.36), 2:05.16, 2:00.91= 2:00.95


----------



## rona3 (Aug 11, 2012)

2x2: 6.44, 7.81, 7.04, 6.11, 7.35 = 6.94

3x3: 19.48, 21.52, 30.46, 24.91, 30.40 = 25.61

4x4: 1:46.17, 1:52.54, 1:44.81, 1:48.01, 1:31.53 = 1:46.33

5x5:

OH: 40.64, 52.47, 52.83, 48.54, 50.14 = 50.38

2x2-4x4: 2:13.23


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 11, 2012)

2x2: 6.39, 5.86, 6.51, (5.15), (9.35) = 6.25
3x3: 20.34, (19.15), 19.39, (23.27), 20.30 = 20.01
3x3 OH: 35.21, (38.72), 36.17, 35.77, (34.61) = 35.72


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Aug 12, 2012)

3x3: (8.96), 9.27, (13.57), 9.39, 9.30=9.32
3x3OH: 15.16, 14.42, 16.99, (23.68), (14.40) =15.52
3x3WF: (2:38.53), 2:02.26, 1:52.89, 2:06.56, (1:42.61)=2:00.57
3x3bld: 2:20.28, DNF(5:56.78), DNF=2:20.28


----------



## Jakube (Aug 12, 2012)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 13/13 in 33:36.18 [19:27.96] *
_Finally, I think it took me over 10 attempts. Next step, trying 21._


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 13, 2012)

Jakube said:


> *3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 13/13 in 33:36.18 [19:27.96] *
> _Finally, I think it took me over 10 attempts. Next step, trying 21._



Have you tried going for more cubes with slightly less accuracy? You'll get more points that way.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 13, 2012)

*4x4 BLD:* DNF, 6:37.04, DNF(6:13) = *6:37.04*


----------



## calebcole203 (Aug 13, 2012)

3x3: (34.36), 38.18, 34.45, (40.82), 34.72 = 35.78
3x3 OH: (1:51.49), (1:25.85), 1:48.22, 1:32.45, 1:41.97 = 1:40.88
3x3 WF: 4:50.86, 4:31.54, 4:10.22, (3:52.79), (6:25.68) = 4:30.87


----------



## Zaterlord (Aug 13, 2012)

*2x2x2*: (8.09), 6.40, 8.00, (5.50), 7.25 = *7.22*
*3x3x3*: 22.01, 26.85, (21.44), (27.12), 22.53 = *23.80*
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(7:09.09), DNF(8:45.66) DNF(7:30.27) = *DNF*
*3x3x3 FMC* : *57 moves* same as last week
*3x3x3 OH*: 55.94, 59.47, 47.80, 45.56, 29.44 = *49.77*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 13, 2012)

*2x2* - (14.43), 7.82, 12.00, 8.99, (4.89) = *9.60 (PB)*
*3x3* - (23.94), 32.77, (34.73), 29.33, 26.80 = *29.63*
*4x4* - 3:09.03, (2:46.83), 2:55.13, 3:06.81, (3:12.44) = *3:03.66*
*5x5* - 5:59.53, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*2x2 Blindfolded* - 2:09.23, 1:17.27, 2:10.26 = *1:17.27 (PB)*
*3x3 Fewest Moves* - *66*
*PyraMinx* - 20.05, 17.49, 18.24, (30.95), (15.29) = *18.59*


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 13, 2012)

3x3: 9.65, (11.81), (7.80), 10.28, 8.50= *9.48*
3BLD: 1:52.13, 2:30.11, 1:51.41(DNF)= *1:51.13 *
4BLD: =*DNF*


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 13, 2012)

Selkie said:


> F'DFD'F2DF'D' 4th Pair
> 
> or
> F' D F D' *F' D F2 D'* 4th Pair
> ...


----------



## Czery (Aug 14, 2012)

Square 1 (1:09.60), (14.54), 22.20, 16.84, 24.22 = 21.09 (σ = 3.81)

lol easy scrambles. 

3x3 Bld DNF(7:25.38)[4:32.00], DNF(8:19.03)[5:27.90], DNF(8:15.73)[5:26.86] = DNF

Second/third attempts mis-orientated two corners & two edges.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 19, 2012)

Finally results, congratulations to yoinneroid, dimwmuni and CuberMan


*2x2x2*(39)

 2.13 CuberMan
 2.67 fazrulz
 3.15 yoinneroid
 3.26 alfacuber
 3.43 mycube
 3.63 Tao Yu
 3.66 Maxelino
 3.80 Hendry cahyadi
 3.82 Andrejon
 4.02 cubeflip
 4.04 rickcube
 4.64 Jaycee
 4.74 Alcuber
 4.88 Skullush
 4.92 bryson azzopard
 4.96 dimwmuni
 5.03 FinnGamer
 5.07 riley
 5.20 zaki
 5.34 Andri Maulana
 5.55 ThomasJE
 5.63 gunner
 5.90 Mike Hughey
 5.95 MeshuggahX
 6.07 Kukuh Trisna
 6.13 brandbest1
 6.25 Outsmash
 6.55 uvafan
 6.63 Kenneth Svendson
 6.88 FaLoL
 6.94 rona3
 7.21 Mikel
 7.22 Zaterlord
 7.38 Schmidt
 7.87 Selkie
 8.00 Lapinsavant
 9.04 moroder
 9.60 DuffyEdge
 12.41 hfsdo
*3x3x3 *(49)

 8.28 fazrulz
 9.32 asiahyoo1997
 9.48 drewsopchak
 9.76 alfacuber
 10.06 yoinneroid
 10.59 Hendry cahyadi
 10.73 CuberMan
 11.50 cubeflip
 11.84 Tao Yu
 12.04 riley
 12.47 mycube
 12.59 nathanajah
 12.95 Andrejon
 13.39 Andri Maulana
 13.81 rickcube
 13.82 Lapinsavant
 14.17 dimwmuni
 14.38 zaki
 14.95 Kukuh Trisna
 15.49 uvafan
 16.59 Skullush
 17.01 FinnGamer
 17.17 Jaycee
 17.58 MeshuggahX
 17.74 Krag
 17.77 Selkie
 17.91 PandaCuber
 18.44 Maxelino
 18.86 awesomecuber150
 19.07 Kenneth Svendson
 19.87 bryson azzopard
 20.01 Outsmash
 20.20 moroder
 21.15 Mikel
 21.87 ThomasJE
 21.92 FaLoL
 22.30 Mike Hughey
 22.97 Alcuber
 23.80 Zaterlord
 25.32 shubhiks
 25.61 rona3
 26.11 arcio1
 26.86 Schmidt
 29.63 DuffyEdge
 31.16 gunner
 33.69 hfsdo
 35.78 calebcole203
 38.80 MatsBergsten
 DNF brandbest1
*4x4x4*(30)

 33.56 fazrulz
 39.26 yoinneroid
 46.54 CuberMan
 48.86 zaki
 51.90 alfacuber
 54.16 mycube
 57.97 Andri Maulana
 58.75 cubeflip
 58.87 rickcube
 1:01.61 Lapinsavant
 1:03.17 Tao Yu
 1:06.10 gunner
 1:07.52 dimwmuni
 1:11.61 MeshuggahX
 1:12.89 Jaycee
 1:15.02 Skullush
 1:16.29 riley
 1:17.00 FinnGamer
 1:17.67 Selkie
 1:21.11 Maxelino
 1:29.85 Kenneth Svendson
 1:35.43 Mikel
 1:37.84 Kukuh Trisna
 1:38.45 Mike Hughey
 1:40.18 FaLoL
 1:46.33 rona3
 1:54.29 awesomecuber150
 2:10.20 uvafan
 2:38.33 Schmidt
 3:03.66 DuffyEdge
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:10.87 fazrulz
 1:23.95 yoinneroid
 1:33.22 CuberMan
 1:35.80 zaki
 1:50.98 mycube
 1:58.25 Andri Maulana
 2:01.95 Tao Yu
 2:02.59 Lapinsavant
 2:03.49 Skullush
 2:03.97 dimwmuni
 2:04.48 riley
 2:07.94 rickcube
 2:23.53 Mike Hughey
 2:26.56 MeshuggahX
 2:38.23 FinnGamer
 2:40.80 Selkie
 2:55.96 awesomecuber150
 3:15.77 Jaycee
 3:21.13 Mikel
 4:44.39 Schmidt
 DNF DuffyEdge
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:07.17 fazrulz
 3:14.78 zaki
 3:20.72 mycube
 4:03.08 dimwmuni
 4:05.46 Skullush
 4:14.84 Andri Maulana
 4:53.56 Mike Hughey
 4:55.02 Selkie
 7:05.04 Mikel
*7x7x7*(8)

 5:19.11 zaki
 6:29.86 Skullush
 6:48.82 dimwmuni
 6:52.38 Andri Maulana
 7:05.14 Mike Hughey
 7:33.93 Selkie
11:19.25 Mikel
 DNF mycube
*3x3 one handed*(31)

 15.52 asiahyoo1997
 18.60 CuberMan
 19.12 yoinneroid
 21.34 Hendry cahyadi
 23.43 Skullush
 23.60 dimwmuni
 24.29 rickcube
 25.13 cubeflip
 25.21 mycube
 26.32 Kukuh Trisna
 30.32 Andri Maulana
 30.44 zaki
 31.29 riley
 31.87 Lapinsavant
 35.49 arcio1
 35.72 Outsmash
 36.25 MeshuggahX
 36.72 Kenneth Svendson
 41.20 Selkie
 41.74 Mikel
 43.49 Mike Hughey
 47.06 awesomecuber150
 49.77 Zaterlord
 50.38 rona3
 52.17 Alcuber
 56.29 FinnGamer
 56.82 ThomasJE
 57.02 Schmidt
 1:00.99 uvafan
 1:01.16 FaLoL
 1:40.88 calebcole203
*3x3 with feet*(11)

 1:11.00 Andri Maulana
 1:15.68 Kenneth Svendson
 1:39.86 CuberMan
 1:41.63 Mike Hughey
 2:00.57 asiahyoo1997
 2:21.75 zaki
 2:43.30 cubeflip
 3:17.60 Skullush
 4:30.87 calebcole203
 5:43.38 dimwmuni
 6:57.29 Mikel
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 13.82 CuberMan
 14.25 yoinneroid
 18.41 Mike Hughey
 23.14 Hendry cahyadi
 24.91 Andri Maulana
 25.16 riley
 34.25 dimwmuni
 35.33 Mikel
 38.36 MatsBergsten
 1:11.27 Schmidt
 1:17.27 DuffyEdge
 1:42.81 Lapinsavant
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 1:12.03 yoinneroid
 1:15.37 Hendry cahyadi
 1:15.93 riley
 1:22.94 Mike Hughey
 1:26.52 Andri Maulana
 1:30.63 Skullush
 1:45.24 MatsBergsten
 1:51.41 drewsopchak
 1:54.51 dimwmuni
 1:58.67 CuberMan
 2:20.28 asiahyoo1997
 2:43.18 okayama
 2:43.34 Mikel
 7:16.57 uvafan
 DNF mycube
 DNF brandbest1
 DNF Czery
 DNF Zaterlord
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 5:43.63 Mike Hughey
 6:37.04 AbstractAlg
 8:53.12 Skullush
10:35.58 okayama
11:48.71 dimwmuni
12:27.40 CuberMan
 DNF Hendry cahyadi
 DNF Mikel
 DNF riley
 DNF yoinneroid
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

13:01.37 Mike Hughey
 DNF Skullush
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF dimwmuni
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

29:17.97 Mike Hughey
 DNF dimwmuni
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

13/13 (33:36)  Jakube
9/9 (33:47)  Skullush
6/9 (54:03)  dimwmuni
2/2 ( 6:42)  Andri Maulana
1/2 ( 4:24)  yoinneroid
1/2 ( 8:36)  mycube
0/0 (33:16)  Mike Hughey
0/0 (41:26)  Mikel
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 55.69 mycube
 1:07.58 Mike Hughey
 1:24.02 dimwmuni
 1:30.68 Andri Maulana
 2:11.64 CuberMan
 2:28.97 Mikel
 2:52.42 cubeflip
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 49.57 yoinneroid
 1:02.83 CuberMan
 1:14.22 Andri Maulana
 1:16.19 zaki
 1:19.21 Lapinsavant
 1:19.97 mycube
 1:25.76 dimwmuni
 1:33.12 gunner
 1:41.56 Selkie
 1:43.01 MeshuggahX
 1:47.86 Mikel
 1:50.59 FinnGamer
 1:50.94 FaLoL
 2:02.13 Kenneth Svendson
 2:12.94 Mike Hughey
 2:13.23 rona3
 3:16.03 uvafan
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:12.58 yoinneroid
 2:39.22 zaki
 3:03.24 CuberMan
 3:19.06 mycube
 3:25.97 Andri Maulana
 3:30.07 dimwmuni
 3:46.99 Lapinsavant
 4:23.72 MeshuggahX
 4:29.13 Mike Hughey
 4:34.68 Selkie
 4:54.74 FaLoL
 4:57.23 FinnGamer
 4:57.46 Mikel
*Magic*(7)

 1.00 Andri Maulana
 1.14 Mikel
 1.48 riley
 1.78 Mike Hughey
 2.04 Selkie
 2.08 hfsdo
 2.42 dimwmuni
*Master Magic*(6)

 2.79 Andri Maulana
 3.89 Mikel
 4.18 Mike Hughey
 5.02 Selkie
 6.25 dimwmuni
 10.71 FaLoL
*Skewb*(4)

 13.87 Mike Hughey
 21.25 cubeflip
 23.86 riley
 27.89 Schmidt
*Clock*(11)

 5.87 nathanajah
 11.75 yoinneroid
 13.71 zaki
 14.56 CuberMan
 16.02 rickcube
 17.69 Andri Maulana
 17.92 Selkie
 18.00 Mike Hughey
 19.87 Skullush
 39.06 dimwmuni
 45.82 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(22)

 4.10 rickcube
 4.74 Maxelino
 6.17 Skullush
 6.72 Alcuber
 6.76 ickathu
 7.03 yoinneroid
 7.43 CuberMan
 7.59 Lapinsavant
 8.62 zaki
 8.72 Andri Maulana
 9.20 cubeflip
 9.62 Hendry cahyadi
 10.33 riley
 10.57 mycube
 11.25 dimwmuni
 12.04 bryson azzopard
 15.60 Mike Hughey
 16.92 FaLoL
 17.21 Schmidt
 18.27 Mikel
 18.59 DuffyEdge
 24.88 Selkie
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:00.85 dimwmuni
 1:45.33 yoinneroid
 2:03.25 cubeflip
 2:05.28 CuberMan
 2:12.62 Skullush
 2:20.36 mycube
 2:57.14 Mike Hughey
 3:01.36 Lapinsavant
 4:35.49 Selkie
 6:19.36 Mikel
 DNF Schmidt
*Square-1*(10)

 16.37 nathanajah
 21.09 Czery
 28.84 yoinneroid
 30.25 Skullush
 33.40 cubeflip
 35.48 rickcube
 43.81 Mike Hughey
 49.32 dimwmuni
 51.21 Selkie
 1:14.46 Mikel
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(17)

23 guusrs
30 PandaCuber
33 mycube
34 Jaycee
36 ardi4nto
39 Mike Hughey
40 Andri Maulana
40 dimwmuni
41 yoinneroid
42 Skullush
43 CuberMan
50 Selkie
56 Mikel
57 Zaterlord
60 FaLoL
66 DuffyEdge
DNF  okayama

*Contest results*

346 yoinneroid
343 dimwmuni
327 CuberMan
310 Andri Maulana
299 Skullush
293 Mike Hughey
278 mycube
233 zaki
187 cubeflip
181 Mikel
181 rickcube
177 riley
167 fazrulz
163 Lapinsavant
161 Selkie
161 Hendry cahyadi
124 Tao Yu
119 MeshuggahX
117 alfacuber
113 Jaycee
110 asiahyoo1997
108 FinnGamer
98 Maxelino
89 Kukuh Trisna
88 Kenneth Svendson
80 FaLoL
76 Alcuber
74 uvafan
73 Andrejon
68 nathanajah
66 drewsopchak
63 gunner
61 Schmidt
58 bryson azzopard
56 awesomecuber150
56 Outsmash
56 Zaterlord
52 PandaCuber
48 rona3
48 ThomasJE
45 DuffyEdge
37 Jakube
37 okayama
32 arcio1
29 MatsBergsten
28 Krag
27 guusrs
26 brandbest1
25 moroder
23 ardi4nto
20 ickathu
19 Czery
18 calebcole203
16 AbstractAlg
13 hfsdo
13 shubhiks


----------

